# Lottery Handouts



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice to see that they are helping an Asylum group to the tune of Â£300,000 (f#cking tossers) there must be better causes out there to benifit from the funds.No doubt the list isint exhaustive even if they were sensible.

Oh..and I havent contributed to their funds for a considerable time.....


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

This really fuckin pisses me off !!! No, I mean it really, really fuckin pisses me off [smiley=furious3.gif]

A local charity is raising money for a childrens hospice and my Mum helps out in their charity shop selling cruddy stuff to rasie a few quid. If these fuckin self important lottery c**ts took five seconds to look around and see where the money should go, they might actually do some good. Instead of supporting some shitty causes - give some money over here you bastards !!!

Its a fuckin disgrace !!!!!! Oh bollocks, now I'm really wound up and I probably won't sleep properly now.

sTTu

P.S. Sorry for excessive swear ! but this really fuckin pisses me off !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i dont play it anymore for this very reason


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I stopped playing The Lottery ( I hate the re-branded name Lotto) as well. Apart from winning feck all, their "good cause" beneficiaries, did not match my definition of what constitutes a good cause.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Well everybody knows they got the new contract for all the wrong reasons -

'Now who shall we give the lottery contract to? A company which will be non-profit making and plough as much loot back in to good causes as possible or a company who will shaft the country for as much cash as possible, pay big fat-cat bonuses and support stupid causes while all the while playing ignorant twats and pretending not to know why the public are deserting the game in droves?'

I thought it was a pretty obvious choice but I now see that I was too stupid and simplistic in my understanding of the situation- NOT!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lotto - the ultimate stealth tax. 

Who would object to winning it though? I don't play since someone told me that I have greater probability of getting cancer  Uplifting conversationthat was.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Lotto - the ultimate stealth tax. Â


The ultimate _optional_ stealth tax you mean surely


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I played the lottery for 10 weeks when it started. I won Â£10 then called it quits.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Â I don't play since someone told me that I have greater probability of getting cancer  Â Uplifting conversationthat was. Â


Can't remember where I heard it (which means it must have been in a pub), but I believe an actuary at a life assurance company worked out that it is pointless buying a lotto ticket before 4pm on the draw date. Before that time you have more chance of being killed in a road accident that week than buying a winning ticket.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

s


> The ultimate _optional_ stealth tax you mean surely


Not necessarily. If you are on lower income, family credit, eat mainly processed food, wear CK jeans etc from TK Maxx, frequent Mcdonalds, Pizza Huts, shoping malls and the like; then I believe it is mandatory to spend a certain amount of your benefits on the Lottery   

_Not being provocative or anything..._


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nothin wrong with a little capital speculation - even if the chances of return are low.........there are even some dumb fucks out there that invest in stocks and shares.....lol....."asssholieeeee"


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Re TKMax - u get some nice Diesel Jeans in there.......you know the ones..........they've got that worn look. AND they cost alot less that the ones you buy in "designer" shops.... ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Nothin wrong with a little capital speculation - even if the chances of return are low.........there are even some dumb fucks out there that invest in stocks and shares.....lol....."asssholieeeee"


Premium bonds are a better bet.

I suspect there are also some not-so-dumb-fucks buying highly undervalued stocks for the medium term as we speak.........


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Premium bonds are a better bet


Certainly are


----------

